# New-Old E-collar thread....



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree.. I wish we could just all be open minded about both sides and agree to disagree.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mac'sdad said:


> My god  do we have to go thru this e collar stuff ALL over again :no:....Instead of rehashing info that has been covered extensively about E collars .... in the future can't we just point the people to previous threads and let the questioner decide for themselves ..... enough is enough !!!!


 

The Search feature is a wonderful tool here on the GRF-it pulls up threads about any topic you're looking for. 

References can be made very easily made in a thread with links provided for further reading.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah... I always try to answer honest queries from new members especially but find i don't feel like typing up all details that i have done before...so I refer people to search function.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

If this were applied to every topic, including, food, biting, jumping, potty training, crate training, clearances, counter surfing, grooming, loose leash walking, harnesses, Gentle Leaders, etc., there would be very little new discussion about anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Nairb said:


> If this were applied to every topic, including, food, biting, jumping, potty training, crate training, clearances, counter surfing, grooming, loose leash walking, harnesses, Gentle Leaders, etc., there would be very little new discussion about anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


True, but wouldn't it be nice to not read another post about puppies biting and chewing stuff?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nairb said:


> If this were applied to every topic, including, food, biting, jumping, potty training, crate training, clearances, counter surfing, grooming, loose leash walking, harnesses, Gentle Leaders, etc., there would be very little new discussion about anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I understand your PoV, but to me, eCollars are not like talking about food, etc. it's a hot button topic and either you approve or you don't. 

I think in those instances. It might be in EVERYONE's best interest to rely on past threads. Normally ppl come here asking which one to buy or thinking about using it. Rarely do we see constructive threads discussing different training techniques with the collar, etc. 

At least with nutrition there are variables that ppl can debate. 

I think we all just need to hug it out today. 

((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

laprincessa said:


> True, but wouldn't it be nice to not read another post about puppies biting and chewing stuff?



Not always if you are the one with the puppy biting and chewing stuff. Most find it comforting to "talk" to someone about it rather than go "searching" for threads.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

AmbikaGR said:


> Not always if you are the one with the puppy biting and chewing stuff. Most find it comforting to "talk" to someone about it rather than go "searching" for threads.


for sure--when someone has a new puppy or a sick dog, the conversation part of it really matters. a lot of what we do best on here is to offer support, in addition to info.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> I understand your PoV, but to me, eCollars are not like talking about food, etc. it's a hot button topic and either you approve or you don't.
> 
> I think in those instances. It might be in EVERYONE's best interest to rely on past threads. Normally ppl come here asking which one to buy or thinking about using it. Rarely do we see constructive threads discussing different training techniques with the collar, etc.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. I learn something new in every thread, including the current ecollar thread. I don't have to agree with new information to benefit. It's far more interesting that arguing over corn in dog food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It would help a lot more if people stay on topic and answered the questions of the O.P.. If they wanted your personal opinion about training methods they would have asked that.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

mac'sdad said:


> My god  do we have to go thru this e collar stuff ALL over again :no:....Instead of rehashing info that has been covered extensively about E collars .... in the future can't we just point the people to previous threads and let the questioner decide for themselves ..... enough is enough !!!!



MY God  do people have to read threads that they "know" are going to rehash info that has already been covered in other threads and then complain about them? :no: Just don't read the thread and it will not bother you. :doh: There are very few "original" threads on this board and they all tend to rehash info previously discussed here.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Brave said:


> I think in those instances. It might be in EVERYONE's best interest to rely on past threads. Normally ppl come here asking which one to buy or thinking about using it. *Rarely do we see constructive threads discussing different training techniques with the collar*, etc. http://www.petguide.com/mobile


Yeah we do, it's called the Hunt & Field forum.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Nairb said:


> Not necessary. I learn something new in every thread, including the current ecollar thread. I don't have to agree with new information to benefit. It's far more interesting that arguing over corn in dog food.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Stick around another year or so, haha! This forum goes through phases. Sometimes collars are the hot button topic, sometimes food is the hot button topic, sometimes medical things are... it comes and goes, but collars very rarely have any new information shared anymore. 

This is what happens : 
In a food discussion, and even in many medical discussions, it tends to go like this : 
Poster 1 : "I don't vaccine/feed/etc xyz, because my dog had xyz reaction to it"
Poster 2, 3, 4, 5 : "Yeah, you know, that makes sense. Glad you found what works for you!" More discussion on why dogs respond to certain things, how dogs evolved, how immune system functioning works, all sorts of things.

In an e-collar/dominance training/use of aversions discussion, it goes like this : 
Poster 1 : "I don't like that method because I find that strong aversions are not supported by xyz publication/organization/experience/feelings"
Poster 2,3,4,5 : "Yeah but positive training doesn't always work either so aversions are necessary, this is just your opinion, more snark, yada yada" 
Fight breaks out here

OR 

Poster 1 : "I found that I had a lot of luck with an e-collar with proper training, my dog seems unphased by it"
Poster 2,3,4,5 : "I see no reason to ever use an e-collar, there are much more appropriate methods to use. You can ruin a dog with it, cautionary tale that is sometimes blown out of proportion here etc"
Fight breaks out here. 

It does get kind of old after a couple years. I say this with love. We're just a strong minded bunch of people.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Mirinde said:


> Stick around another year or so, haha! This forum goes through phases. Sometimes collars are the hot button topic, sometimes food is the hot button topic, sometimes medical things are... it comes and goes, but collars very rarely have any new information shared anymore.
> 
> This is what happens :
> In a food discussion, and even in many medical discussions, it tends to go like this :
> ...


I understand where you're coming from, but why put yourself through the agony by reading the thread in the first place?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I totally disagree. Some issues seem to go nowhere, but some really evolve. Look at the way discussions of dominance have evolved. In the earlier days of the board, people talked much more about being the dog's "pack leader" or something similar. Now that the theory has been debunked, you don't hear about it so much anymore.

And I learned a few things about e-collars in that last discussion. I didn't realize quite how many respected professional and breed organizations had position statements against them until I went looking.

If you don't like a particular debate, don't read the threads about it. But these discussions do evolve, albeit slowly and/or by fits and starts.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

My feeling on it is that everyone should have respect for others. If you don't like something it is fine to state why... but don't put others down. Everyone has their opinion. Without diversity this forum would sure be bland!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Yeah we do, it's called the Hunt & Field forum.


But I bet your ears burn. Cause the nay sayer talks about about how uncomfortable your dogs look.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> But I bet your ears burn. Cause the nay sayer talks about about how uncomfortable your dogs look.



Huh? Someone says that about my personal dogs? Umm, okay...
But if you mean just dogs in general that wear ecollars, then, oh yeah, sure....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

ambikagr said:


> my god  Do people have to read threads that they "know" are going to rehash info that has already been covered in other threads and then complain about them? :no: Just don't read the thread and it will not bother you. :doh: There are very few "original" threads on this board and they all tend to rehash info previously discussed here.



 .....


----------

